# [A] Steelfist - Argent Dawn - EU



## Samanda_AD (4. November 2010)

_Anm.: Vielleicht geht es euch ja wie mir: Ihr spielt WoW und eure Muttersprache ist Deutsch, trotzdem bevorzugt ihr im Spiel die englische Sprache und englische Server? Vielleicht, um eure Englischkentnisse zu verbessern, aus Spaß oder wegen Freunden irgendwo in Europa._

_Anm.: "Steelfist" (kurz: SF) ist eine rein englischsprachige 10-Mann Raidgilde auf dem englischen RP-Server Argent Dawn - EU. Erfolge gibt es noch keine, da SF erst mit Catacylsm ins Raidgeschehen eingreifen wird und wir uns derzeit im Aufbau befinden. Das Werben für Mitglieder auf dem Server und im offiziellen WoW-Forum ist erst für den 21. November 2010 angesetzt - falls jedoch irgendwer von der deutschen Community Lust hat, mitzumischen, starte ich die Werbung hier schon jetzt, um evt. Transferen udgl. entgegenzukommen._

_Anm.: Sollte es aus irgendwelchen Gründen "verboten" oder unverschämt sein, in einem deutschen Forum für eine englische Gilde zu werben, bitte lasst es mich wissen und ich werde diesen Post, wenn nicht irgendwer anders, unverzüglich entfernen. Ich fände es trotzdem komisch, wäre ich der einzige deutschsprachige Spieler auf einem englischen Realm._

*Zu allererst: Was muss ich tun & können, um beizutreten?*
Englisch. Sowohl geschriebenes, gesprochenes als auch 'gehörtes' Englisch. Raids, Gildenevents und alles was so zum WoW-Alltag gehört wird in Englisch erfolgen; natürlich kann man mich jederzeit via /w fragen, wenn mal irgendwas nicht verstanden wird oder nicht so gut rüberkommt. Know-How über die eigene Klasse, ihre Fähigkeiten, Talente, Items usw. sind ein absolutes MUSS während die Ausrüstung für jeden frischen Level 85er recht simpel ist: Blaue Questitems und Ruf- / Fertigkeitengegenstände. Eure derzeitige Ausrüstung auf Level 80 ist uns vollkommen egal, wobei wiederum Augenmerk auf die Handhabe (Verzauberungen, Edelsteine udgl.) gelegt wird! Pre-TBC und TBC Raiderfahrungen sind gut aber nicht notwendig, WotLK Raiderfahrung ist ein plus. 

*Der Server?*
Argent Dawn ist ein rein englischsprachiger Server mit einer riesigen Bevölkerung. AD ist ein RP-Realm, d.h. dass jedes Mitglied mit Blizzard's Bestimmungen für RP-Server einverstanden sein muss! Rollenspiel wird nicht vorausgesetzt, jedoch sollten andere Rollenspieler respektiert und nicht wie "Abfall" behandelt werden. Kontra von AD: Oft gibt es Warteschlangen beim einloggen (besonders an Sonntagen).

*Wie genau funktioniert die Gilde?*
Unser Prinzip ist es, einfach zu bleiben. Wer 10-Mann Raids gern hat wird Steelfist mögen. Das Looting-System wird sehr einfach gehalten (es sei denn, Leute bauen permanent Mist), die Ränge sind verständlich und diverse Bosstaktiken werden immer ausführlich auf der Webseite und anschließend im Raid besprochen. Desweiteren wollen wir stark auf die Community setzen und uns auf dem Server als eine solide, starke Gilde etablieren. Fortschritt ist uns wichtig, nicht (nur) Beute - wer ein Herz für Raids hat ist herzlich willkommen. Natürlich kann man auch als rein gelegentlicher Spieler beitreten (Social), allerdings raided man dann nicht mit uns (außer in Ausnahmefällen).

*Bei Fragen?*
Wendet euch einfach an mich (Samanda auf Argent Dawn - EU), oder hier via Post oder PM. Mein einziges Manko: Da ich 95% meiner gesamten Spielzeit in WoW mit englischem Sprachpaket gespielt habe, kann ich die meisten Ausdrücke einfach nicht in Deutsch. Alternativ kann man auch auf www.steelfist-guild.eu vorbeischauen, oder eine e-mail an uns schreiben (Kontaktinfo unten!).

*Wie geht's los?*
Rekrutierungen werden auf Argent Dawn erst am 21. November bekanntgegeben, bis dahin kann es immer wieder vorkommen, dass die Webseite gewartet wird oder manche Bereiche einfach unvollständig / fehlerhaft sind. Wer es nicht erwarten kann und eine Bewerbung bereits jetzt abschickt muss sich aber wohl oder übel noch bis zum 21. gedulden. Wie die Bewerbung zu schreiben ist, Gildenregeln und einfach alles, was man wissen muss, um SF beizutreten, findet ihr auf der Webseite, alternativ könnt ihr mich persönlich od. via e-mail fragen.

*Zusammenfassung*
* Englische 10-Mann Raidgilde (ab Cataclysm)
* Einfaches Looting-System, einfache Ränge
* Raidzeiten: Mi, Do und So jeweils um 21:00 - 0:00 Serverzeit
* Anwesenheit: 2/3 per Woche
* Wir bauen auf ein freundliches Klima innerhalb der Gilde
* Mindestalter: 18 Jahre, bei sehr guter Bewerbung und beispielhaftem Verhalten können Ausnahmen gemacht werden
* Webseite: www.steelfist-guild.eu

*Kontaktinfo:*

* www.steelfist-guild.eu
* e-mail: steelfist[dot]guild[at]gmail[dot]com
* Samanda ingame auf Argent Dawn (EU)
* PM oder Post hier


_Stand: 4.11.2010._​


----------



## Samanda_AD (21. November 2010)

*bump*

Mitgliederrekrutierung jetzt in vollem Gange. Brauchen: Alles!


/Sam


----------

